
Ping Pong Is Killing Your Company Culture - deejmurphy
https://medium.com/huma-stories/ping-pong-is-killing-your-company-culture-d3b46bdbf702
======
pink_dinner
"Many companies, especially rapidly growing startups, make the somewhat false
assumption that cultural wins come from superficial perks. Games rooms, zen
gardens and branded loot (from skateboards to iPads) are all dangled
enticingly at candidates, subconsciously suggesting ‘We’re a fun place to
work’."

This isn't really a false assumption. For potential employees just coming out
of college, it's a great perk.

For people that have been in the industry for 10 years, not so much.

I generally just want more vacation time or better pay.

------
cmdoptesc
Clickbait title. Have you even bothered playing ping-pong casually? It has
multiple benefits:

1) Physical activity. Sure standing desks are the rage right now, but actual
movement is better.

2) People actually hold conversations while playing ping-pong. One of our VPs
would be talking to another one about investment strategies while they played
each other.

3) It's a good way to meet new people in your office. You see someone from
another department play, ask to join, then meet someone new and bond over a
shared interest.

So in HR vernacular, ping-pong has the potential to form organic
relationships. Instead of company volunteer days on weekends where half the
people would rather be at home with their friends or families.

------
humbleMouse
This article isn't even about ping pong. Furthermore, I love ping pong and
think it's a great addition to any office. I look forward to playing my daily
game of ping pong at the office and it makes the day way better!

------
mobiuscog
The entire article seems to suggest that 'Millennials' are different and their
needs require a different culture...

... ageism is obviously strong.

~~~
cmdoptesc
This author's other articles are also about the every mysterious millennials.
Pandering to the clueless.

